# Opinions on the Xaser III from Thermaltake



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

This is the new case I'm planning on purchasing. I saw it at an anime convention and I think it was love at first sight. The one they had going even had my model of motherboard running on the inside so it gave me a good idea of how things will fit with my hardware. Anyone have opinions on it?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Well i dont own one myself so ignore my opinion if you want. :wink: 

I like TT products but i am not sure if i'd be willing to pay that kind of money for this particular model (160$ at newegg - didnt look if its any cheaper elsewhere).

You cant mount 120mm fans in it - big minus in my eyes. (yes of course theres always the dremel but after i spent $160 i dont want to chop it up)

And i seriously doubt the effectiveness of those 2 side 80mm fans - there are a few little holes in the plexiglass and small slots in the metal where the bottom one is located. I know from my own experiments with cases and fans how much even a normal "cheesegrater" design with big holes can impair airflow - but thats even worse. The 2 fans might be able to draw in 30% of the fresh air they could move if there was a decent size hole or a grill that allows for plenty of airflow.
I really think all they do is push hot air around in the case and create turbulence that have negative effects on your overall airflow.

I know - there is more to buying a case than airflow - but its one of the most important factors for me so i had to mention this.

You know how it is when one asks for other peoples opinions. :wink:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Input is input, even if slightly negative. I was actually able to get a deal on one for $140 and free shipping. The demo being showed actually sported good temperatures so I'm not too worried. And since it actually had my hardware I'm pretty certain that I'll see similar results. Thanks for your opinion! Anyone else?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

*now your opinion )*

I love TT's, but I've never seen any of the Xaser's in person... I'm a big fan of the Tsunami design though. One of the biggest worries I've had with the Xasers is that they have a tendancy to look slightly tacky in pictures. Are they nicer in person? (Well, obviously yes since you love it, I'd just like to hear how it looked).

Anyway, as for the case, I don't own it... so I can't make a good judgement either. But who can say no to love at first sight?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

When I saw it I was like, "Damn, that's a nice case!" Then I got to play with it and the guy who sold them was telling me about it. The pictures do not flatter the case at all. It looks cheap and crappy in pictures but in real life it's like nothing else.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

*nice*

ill have to check it out sometime


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i have to say, i absolutely love everything about this case, except for the silly molded decorative red part. 

and that stupid x.

but as far as all the features it comes with, i like it.


----------



## alfa56 (Feb 15, 2005)

It is not really new. I have this case for about 6 month. It is great. Never had overheat. Runing P4 3.2 @ 3.51. Especially half front door opening just for the drives. I belive Tsunami opens from the top to the bottom.


----------



## alfa56 (Feb 15, 2005)

Check this http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=370442
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=370443


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Ooooh, nice! And the price is good as well. Are the full metal construction including the door on front? I really liked that Xaser III because the front door was made of solid aluminum and helped convey the picture of stability and strength!

I also want uber cooling. I don't OC but I do run a server.


----------



## double helix (Jul 18, 2005)

Personnally i think it doesnt look, or have airflow, or space, or features as good as the lian li cases

I'd buy one of those instead, plus theyre cooler for modding.


----------



## cainmosozihcs (Nov 28, 2004)

I have a Thermaltake Xasier 3 Supertower. i think that they are nice cases. They are completely made of metal besides a few internal things...this helps make them stronger...however the only problem to that is that it makes them heavy. Im not sure how much the aluminum one weighs but it is probably a considerable difference. In terms of airflow my case stays pretty cool. But if your worried about it you could easily mod the plexy glass by using the holes as a guidline to make one large hole and then just attach a fan grill.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, I got lazy and eventually forgot about the Xaser III and got this instead. So far I'm impressed. It has mesh sides so air circulation is excellent. The front LCD is well organized and clear. The doors on the front are a bit hard for my drives to open but new tension springs ought to fix that up. It also does a GREAT job operating my coolings fans. It keeps them slow when the temperature is low (rhyme!) and creates a neat flicker effect with the LED fans. When thigns heat up it brings up the RPMs as necessary.

****- 4/5 stars.


----------

